# Ford Tractors



## fixer1958 (Dec 12, 2005)

Anyone have any input on these tractors in the 3000 thru 5000 series with a front loader. I haven't purchased yet as I am still looking and trying to settle on something.

From what I have seen so far they will run in the neighborhood of 5k to 9k in decent shape and preferably a diesel with a loader.

The 3000 seems a little on the light side. 4000 seems about right and the 5000 may be overkill. I'm going off specs I read.

Can someone give me some input on these tractors or possibly recommend another?
I have an Allis WD now and need something with a loader and somewhat more modern hydraulics and ease of use. 
That old Allis has served it's purpose well for the last 15 years and has saved my hide many times and never failed when I needed it.
Aching bones are screaming for an upgrade.

I did have a JD 60, NF with a trip bucket on the front with Armstrong steering.
I redid everything on it and it was a very dependable tractor. I believe it could pick up a house and move it if you were pointed in the right direction.
Don't sneeze because you will get it stuck. When I put new tires on it I didn't replace the fluid, that's what it needed. I think it was built for humans with 3 arms because you needed an extra.

Kind of on the dangerous side just for what it is, but at the time I suppose it was a godsend in the AG world.


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

These tractors are getting some age on them. I am running from memory but I can give a few comments. The 3000 had outboard brakes but the 4000 and the 5000 had inboard in oil brakes and a totally different differential. I would not want any of these tractors in a gas version as they have a too healthy appetite. The 5000 was the workhorse of the 3. I have seen a 5000 series with 18000 hours on it and it was still running strong with the head never been off. The 5000 could carry a front end loader but the axle on the front of a 3000 was to weak for a FEL, IMO. In its day, the 5000 could hold its own and was still an affordable tractor. I have a 3610 that is an upgraded 3000 with a 4000 differential. Mine only has 1400+ hours. I do not like it! It is built too light. Once you have used as heavy built tractor in this HP range the Ford just seems a wannabe. I would buy a 5000 and maybe a 4000 but I would pass on the 3000.


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

We've had a 3000 diesel with a loader(we have a 3000 gasser now) a 5000 super Major a 5000 we never shoulda sold, a 6600 (just a 5000 with more hp and slightly better hydraulics) a 6710, and an 8000. I'd take a 5000 over the 3000, its just tougher. Kinda depends what you want it for though. I like the 3000 too, its very agile and handy, and yeah lighter so it floats over ground that would swallow the 5000. When it has a loader it is definately heavy on the front end, make it a QA loader. I just heard of a 5000 loader tractor that'll be selling cheap in the near future....... I wonder if I can swing it.


----------



## Beeman (Dec 29, 2002)

I've got a 2600 which is a later version, late 70's, with a Bush Hog loader. It's a great tractor for me as I had an 8N to start with. To put hydraulics on it you need to install a remote block under the seat to give you hydraulic lines. You can double up the blocks and have frt. and rear hydraulics.


----------



## Up North (Nov 29, 2005)

Some others you might look at:
MF 165 or 175 with the Perkins Diesel
John Deere 3010 Diesel
International Harvester 606, 656, 666 series. The IH looks like this:
http://www.northottotractorparts.com/restorations/wp-content/uploads/ih666right-best.jpg


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I have a Ford 5000 gasser with the 4 speed trans and high low range. I never considered it a gas hog but will admit it used more fuel than dads MF 65 diesel.
I would stay away from the slect o speed trans. The live power works real nice as does the power steering. The differincal lock has been praised many times when the rear lock up is needed in heavy soil plowing or greasey soil while tilling. Low range 1st gear slows it down to the point you need to set up match sticks to tell it is moving.
Neighbour has a 5000 diesel, he has did some up grades to it when it was last majored. The pump is turned up to 80HP. and is his favorite of several fords from 7000 to 9600 he owns.

I also at one time owned a Allis Chalmbers WD and a WD45. They were very nice tractors for their time. Today I might look at a series IV D17 or a 180, 190 model. They were nice tractors also. I own a 1961 D17 series I so it does not have 3 PT hitch. It is still a nice tractor never the less for it's time. Mine has a small Kelly FEL on it.










180










185









190 XT


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

5000 with loader.









I also want to point out that the 5000 came in different styles. Mine for example has 38 inch rear tires. One of the neighbors only has a 30 inch rear tire. 

 Al


----------



## fixer1958 (Dec 12, 2005)

Thanks gentlemen for the input.

MF 165 is another I have looked at along with some JD. IH looks to be more than I need. It can't be too big and heavy as I will be doing some close quarters mowing with it but still have the balls to pick up at 'least' 1500# and move it.

I tried mowing with that 60 JD in close quarters. Although I have never driven a semi, I think it would be similar to driving a tractor trailer rig downtown in heavy traffic.

I have inspected the new tractors in the 50hp range Kubota, Bobcat and a few others. The 3 point setups look pretty good and looks like it would handle anything I wanted to do. The FEL's have a little to be desired. They would be good for moving mulch and not much more without twisting them into a ball.
I may be wrong about that, but that is how it looks to me.
They are out of my wallet range anyway.

I have had the opportunity to use a Bobcat out here over the last year to get some things done. I think I'm probably getting biased after using a skidsteer and then trying to find a compact tractor with a FEL. I could use both, but you can't compare the two and there abilities.

Example.... I cleared 10 acres of cedar tress/small hedge with a T300 and a treeshear.
I averaged one tree every 1-1/2 minutes and did it for 5 hours. You could have done it with a tractor also, but not as effectively I don't think.

What I need to do is quit thinking about it.
So many different toys and so little time.

I have been getting most of my tractor info on tractordata.com.


----------



## fixer1958 (Dec 12, 2005)

The Ford 5000 with the loader would do what I want.

I always liked the later series D-17. They are hard to find in this area.
Wasn't the D-19 diesel? FIL has had Allis tractors for years and he claims the D-17's are glorified WD45.


----------



## Beeman (Dec 29, 2002)

You're in KS so it might not be an issue. I can say that after having my 2600 with a loader next step would be a 4wd with a loader. Once you load the bucket traction disappears especially attempting to back up a hill. Just the weight of the loader takes a lot off the rear.


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

I have a 55 gallon barrel filled to the brim with concrete as a counter weight on my 574 IH that has a loader. That stops the tilting! I would think a 30 gallon barrel w/concrete would work nicely on your 2600 Beeman. use a plastic barrel and mount a lift arm drawbar crossways in the barrel before pouring the concrete at about 60% of the height of the drum. There is no need for a toplink. Just let it swing in the lift arm ends, this design makes it much easier to mount to the tractor.


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

There isn't a tractor built that would keep up with a T300 Bobcat skidsteer doing any loader work!!! The only machine that might out perform that is a Cat tracked skidsteer and only because it's more comfortable and has better pilot controls!!! 
If you want a tractor that will do loader work, any small farm PTO tasks, pull a tandem axle dump truck out of a ditch, and do it all nearly risk free you'll get the 5000. If you're thinking a notch below perfection you can use a 3 or 4000 just as well. My 3000 has its place in veggie farming and lighter tasks my 6600 does heavy farm chores as well as anything my neighbors have.


----------



## sammyd (Mar 11, 2007)

The D-17 is a glorified WD-45 which was a glorified WD.
I put a lot of hours on a D-17 not a bad tractor and currently have a WD which is fast becoming a candidate for my list of best tractors of all time.
I didn't care for straddling the tranny on the D-17, and I believe the 170 was about the same or at least felt like it. The 170 was cooler looking when I was a kid though...

Never ran too many of the newer Fords but did run a 4000 for a day once. A very nice little machine.
We had Select-O-Speed on an 801 and it was great for loader work. I have heard that getting them repaired is not easy or cheap anymore though.


----------



## fixer1958 (Dec 12, 2005)

Ross said:


> There isn't a tractor built that would keep up with a T300 Bobcat skidsteer doing any loader work!!! The only machine that might out perform that is a Cat tracked skidsteer and only because it's more comfortable and has better pilot controls!!!
> If you want a tractor that will do loader work, any small farm PTO tasks, pull a tandem axle dump truck out of a ditch, and do it all nearly risk free you'll get the 5000. If you're thinking a notch below perfection you can use a 3 or 4000 just as well. My 3000 has its place in veggie farming and lighter tasks my 6600 does heavy farm chores as well as anything my neighbors have.



I agree on the skidsteer comparison. I haven't used a Cat but I have heard they are better with the pilot controls. I have tried both, hand/foot controls/pilot, either is fine with me. Youngest son works for Bobcat and I can get a machine for a couple of weeks at a time for just the cost of fuel as long as I don't break it, then it's on me. I used about all of them from the T190 up usually less than 750 hours. Track machines IMHO are far better than tire machines. Cost goes along with that also.
A T190 would fit the bill nicely. As hard as I have squeezed I still can't find that extra 25k for a halfway decent used machine in the toilet.

Tire machines do the job as well as long as your kidneys and molars are well secured and it's not very muddy.


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

What really sets the tracked Cat above the rest is the smoothness of the ride over rough ground. It has excellent suspension it just glides over everything. The only thing is the pilot controls will balk if you're trying to climb an incline that's technically too steep. Good thing I guess, still it's kind of annoying having a machine make decisions for you.


----------



## 65284 (Sep 17, 2003)

I have a 3000 with a loader, 4 speed high/low range, power steering, decent hydraulics. It does everything I need to do mainly move big bales, clean out the barn, mow etc. I keep it serviced and tuned and I have no complaints about fuel usage. It is easy to use, has plenty of power for me. Of course it wouldn't work as well for a heavy duty tillage tractor, but for my use it's just fine.


----------

